# Shear Bolts - Is there a preferred way to install ?



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Owners manual for my "mature" Snapper 824 calls for shear bolts to be torqued to 5-10 ft lbs...this puts them snug against tube that auger shaft runs thru. I've heard case for not snugging bolts thereby leaving some play for bolt to move up and down.

Like to hear how others weigh-in on this.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I prefer to leave some play in the bolt... after all the ariens pins do have lock nuts on them...


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

For me it depends on if the bolt is straight or is the one with grooves.

If straight I tighten just until it makes contact and leave so it can be spun in the hole with my fingers. being carefull not to over tighten and lock the auger to the auger shaft.

On straight I dont think a little movement would matter.

On grooved shear bolt I believed they are designed to break at the grooves. I measure the auger shaft and the auger tube outside diameter. if you look at the collection of shear bolts you will see that the grooves will line up with the auger and shaft diameters if they are tightened all the way down but still able to spin them.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I do believe it depends if you have the correct shear pin for your machine and then exactly what your manual says for tightness(loose vs. snug) every pin and manufacturer varies. Best bet is to go by your manual...correct shear pin/bolt # and required tightness or lack there of.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Shear bolts*

I have to agree with alot already said. I tighten them up just enough so the bolt can be turned by hand in the hole. Overtighten them and you in effect make the auger and rakes a single entity and the shear bolts likely won't break if you hit something.

If you use grooved shear bolts, use the ones for the diameter of your auger shaft.

Pretty much a restating of what's been said, but it's worth restating IMO.


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. My Snapper uses "grooved" shear bolts. If tightened to torque spec recommended in owner's manual you can spin the bolt by hand. I'm going to backoff the nuts by a 1/2 turn or so so I can spin bolts by hand.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I like to leave them a little loose so that they rattle around a bit. This helps prevent them for rust welding themselves to the auger shaft.


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

CarlB...you make a good point for leaving shear bolts a little loose.


----------

